

Reforming the W3C TAG - bkardell
http://infrequently.org/2012/12/reforming-the-w3c-tag/

======
bkardell
If you liked this article, you might also like
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4887057> which for some reason didn't
make the front page when Alex's did and is thus lingering without the
attention that this one is getting.

